
Ask HN: Is asking for objections enough to change license from MIT to Apache? - slimsag
I saw an open source project recently trying to change their license from MIT -&gt; Apache 2.0, and to do it they&#x27;ve just tagged all past contributors in a PR and asked for objections by a certain date (or else they will go through with changing the license of all past contributions).
======
andrewbinstock
Yes, it is. The owners can issue the software/code under any license they
please. However, a change in license works forward in time only, not
retroactively. So, if you download the software today under the MIT, that
download is forever under MIT.

Edit: Someone downvoted this? WTH?

~~~
slimsag
Wouldn't it only work for future contributions, though? i.e. wouldn't all past
contributions be under the MIT license still, unless the contributor
explicitly agreed?

~~~
andrewbinstock
That's right, unless the contributor agreement says otherwise.

